# Consequences of a resort converting to RCI Points



## John37130 (Feb 13, 2009)

I own at an RCI weeks resort, and the management is considering a conversion to RCI Points.   I'm familiar with the RCI Points system, and I'm actually a member.  I'm just trying to think through all of the consequences this would have to the owners, especially if they don't convert.  For example, are they still allowed to use the PFD system with an unconverted week?  (I believe the answer is "no," but can someone confirm that?)  Does it affect the desirability of the week and thus the resale value of the unconverted week?   Does it have other consequences that you can think of (e.g. change in trading power, timing of when reservations can be made, etc.)?  

Thanks for your help,

John


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 13, 2009)

*No P. F. D. With Straight (Unconverted) Weeks At Points Timeshares.*




John37130 said:


> For example, are they still allowed to use the PFD system with an unconverted week?


No more _Points For Deposit_ with unconverted weeks once the weeks timeshare resort switches to points. 

Only way to get points for a week at a points timeshare is via conversion -- i.e., permanently changing the RCI status of the week by taking it out of RCI Weeks & moving it into RCI Points.

Conversion may cost a little something or it may cost big bux -- in any case, conversion will not be _el freebo_.  

That's just RCI's way of nudging the entire timeshare world closer to _All Points All The Time_, resort by resort & week by week & owner by owner -- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 13, 2009)

It is my understanding, that even if ONE OWNER converts to RCI points at his/her resort, the resort is no longer a "weeks" resort, and it cannot be used in the PFD system.

Also, if you would think about, if the person converted to "RCI points" to "try" to get a better week at their resort, it might not help them.  I think in the points scheme, you only can get what other points owners own, and have "relinquished" to RCI.

I "can see" in the not too distant future (when RCI has convinced almost all of its members to convert---or most of those that "might convert) to claim that "all" of the RCI properties and "now points resorts", so there will no longer be a PFD.  Where would that leave all of those that converted, specifically to get the "PFD advantage", and then, it would no longer be there???

Tony


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 13, 2009)

*Well, They Never Said P. F. D. Was A Permanent Feature.*




teepeeca said:


> It is my understanding, that even if ONE OWNER converts to RCI points at his/her resort, the resort is no longer a "weeks" resort, and it cannot be used in the PFD system.


I think a resort's "points" or "weeks" status has more to do with which system the timeshare resort's management decides to go with than it does with what any of the individual owners do.  For instance, I am a member of RCI Points & at the same time an owner at two -- 2 -- timeshares that are cross-affiliated with I-I & RCI Weeks.  My being an RCI Points member does nothing to change the RCI Weeks status of those 2 timeshares. 

Not only that, there is nothing I can do to convert my weeks at those non-points timeshares.   The points-conversion option only comes up in the unlikely event those 2 resorts themselves join the points system.  Then it's up to each owner do decide whether to convert or to leave the week(s) in RCI Weeks.  

Sure, I can do _Points For Deposit_ with my straight timeshare weeks any year I care to, but that's not the same thing as "converting" those weeks. 



teepeeca said:


> Also, if you would think about, if the person converted to "RCI points" to "try" to get a better week at their resort, it might not help them.  I think in the points scheme, you only can get what other points owners own, and have "relinquished" to RCI.


RCI Points members can always get points-based exchanges into RCI Weeks timeshares if they want -- a phenomenon decried by some on TUG-BBS as _Raiding The Weeks Inventory_. 



teepeeca said:


> I "can see" in the not too distant future (when RCI has convinced almost all of its members to convert---or most of those that "might convert) to claim that "all" of the RCI properties and "now points resorts", so there will no longer be a PFD.  Where would that leave all of those that converted, specifically to get the "PFD advantage", and then, it would no longer be there?


I assume that the biz. strategy of RCI is to move its entire component of the timeshare world in the direction of points, eventually, little by little.  I figure they came up with _Points For Deposit_ as 1 way to get weeks owners interested in also owning points on a _Try It You'll Like It_ basis. 

I don't think they intended the _Points For Deposit_ option to be available permanently, just indefinitely until a tipping point is reached that tilts the remaining weeks hold-outs inexorably in the direction of _All Points All The Time_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John37130 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, Alan.  I suspected that was the case, but I just wanted to be sure.

John

PS:  Thanks for all of the advice that you give on TUG.  I always enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## e.bram (Feb 16, 2009)

If you have a floating week which spans thru desirable and less desirable weeks, RCI will use yjeir points to acquire(they control the reservation system) the best weeks for their points owners leaving the weeks owners with the floating week dregs. Also prime fixed weeks owners  will not likley convert leaving the point convert owners with subprime weeks in their home or any other resort RCI converted.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 16, 2009)

Somebody forgot to tell my resort that RCI contols their reservation system...


----------



## CharlesS (Feb 18, 2009)

e.bram said:


> If you have a floating week which spans thru desirable and less desirable weeks, RCI will use their points to acquire (they control the reservation system) the best weeks for their points owners leaving the weeks owners with the floating week dregs.





"Roger" said:


> Somebody forgot to tell my resort that RCI controls their reservation system...


Roger,
I think what e.bram means is that the moment that reservations for the highly desirable floating weeks can be made, RCI will make them.

Charles


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 18, 2009)

CharlesS said:


> Roger,
> I think what e.bram means is that the moment that reservations for the highly desirable floating weeks can be made, RCI will make them.
> 
> Charles



But RCI does NOT control a resorts reservation system. So the idea that they can somehow skim the cream is false.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 18, 2009)

CharlesS: Thank you
Timeos2: Who does?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 18, 2009)

e.bram, you need to talk to your resorts and let them know how disgusted you are with all of your ownerships.  It seems you have no idea how points work, and you want to blame points, Wyndham and RCI, for your problems in getting reservations whenever you want.  Timeshare doesn't work that way, not even floating weeks.  

You're looking for answers in all the wrong places.  Your issue is with your resort(s).


----------



## CharlesS (Feb 19, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> But RCI does NOT control a resorts reservation system. So the idea that they can somehow skim the cream is false.


John,

I know that RCI does not CONTROL the resort's reservation system.  

But, let's imagine RCI points has control of, let's say, 10 floating weeks at a resort with 10 units.  They could be first on the phone to reserve all 10 of the 4th of July (or whatever is the cream at that location) reservations.  (Now there may be some rule or quirk in RCI points that I am not aware of that prevents that.  If so, let me know what it is.)

Charles


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 19, 2009)

*The Weeks No Longer Float When They Get To R. C. I.*




CharlesS said:


> But, let's imagine RCI points has control of, let's say, 10 floating weeks at a resort with 10 units.  They could be first on the phone to reserve all 10 of the 4th of July (or whatever is the cream at that location) reservations.  (Now there may be some rule or quirk in RCI points that I am not aware of that prevents that.  If so, let me know what it is.)


I don't think RCI gets control of timeshare weeks in the abstract -- only particular weeks with specific check-in dates.  

RCI gets the weeks at points timeshares automatically for as long as the owner (A) keeps up his or her paid RCI Points membership & (B) lets the points deposit occur (i.e., does not short-circuit the process by reserving the week for his or her own use). 

RCI gets the weeks at floating weeks timeshares when the owner (A) pins down the time by making a specific reservation & (B) banking the specific week. 

RCI gets the weeks at fixed-weeks timeshares when the owner banks the specific week.

I understand that some timeshares also bulk bank some weeks -- but those too are particular weeks with specific dates, not weeks in the abstract that RCI gets to pick. 

I am not aware of any timeshare exchange banking system -- points, fixed-week, floating week, _mox nix_ -- in which RCI gets the right to pick & choose which weeks it controls.  Rather, the owners of the weeks determine which ones RCI gets, actively (float weeks & fixed weeks) or passively (points weeks). 

If that's not how it is, somebody please straighten me out. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 19, 2009)

Charles,

First of all, I appreciate you suggesting that something MAY ("lets imagine") happen.  It is not a case, as the original post suggests ("RCI WILL use your points to acquire"), that this is fact.  It is speculation (at best).

That having been said, a couple  of things to consider ...

Floating weeks owners can request their weeks prior to the ten month date at which units become available to Points owners who do not own at the resort.  RCI isn't necessarily the first out of the starting gate.  All that a resort has to do is say, "I'm sorry, we have given most/all of those weeks to our owners who have requested them.

The original post (the negative one) suggested that RCI would take weeks that have higher point values and leave the ones with a lower point value.  That would mean that the resort would voluntarily be giving RCI more points than what the resort owes to RCI.  (The members in the points system are given a weighted average of the number of points over which their week floats.)  Why would a resort do that?

On the other side of the equation, there are those of us point members (I am one of them) who will often want a lower value week in that it gives us left over points to spend.  (This is not true within the weeks system.)

Finally, those of us in Points can tell you that the high demand weeks are scarce for us too.  It is often easier to find a lower price week.  (That seems to dictate against RCI having only taken high price weeks.)

In the end you can argue that a resort might possibly go out of its way to screw its own non-points members.  As long as we are going to talk about MAY, however, why do they need points to do this.  Given that there are always unclaimed weeks at a resort -- defaults, unsold weeks in some cases, people who just do not reserve a week (this happens more than you think) -- if we are going to speculate, then what is to prevent a resort from keeping all the fourth of July weeks and selling them on the open market.  

In the end, if you don't trust your resort, then Points is not the source of the problem.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 19, 2009)

Look at what happened with the Ticketmaster fiasco(Springstein ). Ticketmaster sold the prime tickets to an affiliate who scalped. When customers applied to Ticketmaster for tickets, they were told they were sold out and linked them to their scalper affiliate where they were charged multiples of the ticket price. Could we have a similar Wyndham/RCI association in the points systems????


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 19, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Look at what happened with the Ticketmaster fiasco(Springstein ). Ticketmaster sold the prime tickets to an affiliate who scalped. When customers applied to Ticketmaster for tickets, they were told they were sold out and linked them to their scalper affiliate where they were charged multiples of the ticket price. Could we have a similar Wyndham/RCI association in the points systems????



Again, you need to talk to your resort and see what is going on with your ownerships.  You should be able to book within a window of time that is well ahead of the points' owners.  I would like to see you post some concrete information here and not conjecture, so at least we can know exactly what your issues are.   

I have been suspicious of Shearwater for many of the same reasons you are stating, but I have yet to call and see why.  It's pure laziness on my part.  But I might be able to empathize.  If you don't call the resort and ask what are your usage rights as an owner of a floating week, how can you know what you can and cannot do.  

Again, I will say that out of simple laziness, I haven't challenged at Wyndham Shearwater either, which has owners in weeks, RCI points and Fairfield/ Wyndham points.  I am not that worried, but you seem to be very concerned that your usage is being taken away.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 19, 2009)

*RCI doesn't manage resorts*



e.bram said:


> CharlesS: Thank you
> Timeos2: Who does?



The Association/Resort Management has control over the assignments in a float type system. In a fixed use system - unless it's Westgate of course - there is no assignment as the purchase of the fixed use time sets the days/dates.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 19, 2009)

Timeos2:
In a Wyndham managed property whose fingers are on the keyboard that assigns the units and who are those fingers controlled by.
Shades of the Ticketmaster scam.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 19, 2009)

The OP had a serious inquiry.  I suggest all future posts respond to his questions. (Sorry John that your thread got hijacked.)


----------



## e.bram (Feb 19, 2009)

Hijacked?
The value of unconverted weeks was part of the OP's poat. Certainly the value of non converted weeks is affected by the hijacking of the best floating weeks by the points system and how this hijacking can occur. this is completely relevent and to the query.


----------



## John37130 (Feb 20, 2009)

I really appreciate the debate on this topic.  This is something that the HOA should investigate to determine whether the issue that e.bram raises will or will not be a problem.



AwayWeGo said:


> I don't think RCI gets control of timeshare weeks in the abstract -- only particular weeks with specific check-in dates.
> 
> RCI gets the weeks at points timeshares automatically for as long as the owner (A) keeps up his or her paid RCI Points membership & (B) lets the points deposit occur (i.e., does not short-circuit the process by reserving the week for his or her own use).
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan (or anyone else for that matter) -- Do you have any floating weeks that are coverted to RCI Points?  Do you actually have to reserve a week and then deposit it in RCI Points?  If this is the case, wouldn't the resort assign the worst floating week (within my color code) to me to deposit?  It's hard for me to believe that RCI would allow that to happen.

I participate in RCI Points, but my underlying week is a fixed week so it makes sense to me that RCI would get my underlying summer week if I don't choose to use it.  With RCI Points, I don't need to do anything unless I want to actually use the week.  The week is automatically "taken" by RCI  and I get the points in my account.  I'm wondering whether this is done "automatically" for floating weeks as well, which I believe is what e.bram is suggesting -- and that RCI claims the best floating weeks available at the time of the deposit.  Is there anyone with a converted floating week that can shed more light on this?

Thanks for your help!

John


----------



## e.bram (Feb 20, 2009)

John:
There is no way to get to the HOA. The only contact you generally have is thru management who work for the managemnet/points conspiracy. Any address to BOD is filtered thru this same cabal. Take it from me the floating non converted weeks are dead meat in any sort of seasonal resort especially one where the winter months are cold and winter sports are not available. The floating weeks span fall, winter and spring. A nonconverted float owner will get the winter(dead of) weeks with dumpster view. The points trust will glom up the best weeks and views for it's global points owners and rentals for the excess. I have had the expierence with a Wyndham conversion. Since Wyndham and RCI share a cosy relationship you can expect the same from them.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2009)

*Limited Experience, For What It's Worth (Maybe Nothing).*




John37130 said:


> Alan (or anyone else for that matter) -- Do you have any floating weeks that are coverted to RCI Points?  Do you actually have to reserve a week and then deposit it in RCI Points?  If this is the case, wouldn't the resort assign the worst floating week (within my color code) to me to deposit?  It's hard for me to believe that RCI would allow that to happen.


Our use patten for our floating-weeks timeshare(s) lately is use'm ourselves or rent'm out for big bux, & in fact we've only actually deposited any of those with RCI 1 time -- _once_ -- for points.  We made a specific reservation for a particular calendar week, then we deposited that actual week with RCI Points via _Points For Deposit_. 

The timeshare resort had nothing to do with picking the week we deposited -- nor would it ever.  Owners there don't deposit weeks that are still floating.  Owners nail down honest-to-goodness real calendar weeks via the regular reservation process at the resort.  Then they deposit with RCI the weeks they've already reserved.  By the time RCI gets'm, they're no longer floating.

The only weeks the resort picks are any for which they do "bulk banking," a process I don't pretend to understand -- not how they do it & also not why they do it -- but a process that apparently goes on all the time & that is accepted as OK.  

BTW, the week I reserved for points that time via _Points For Deposit_ was a 1BR "B" unit -- the smaller lock-off side of a 3BR lock-off timeshare condo.  The separate points-values of the 1BR "B" unit & the 2BR "A" unit add up to more points than the points-value of the full 3BR timeshare condo (both sides together) when it's deposited as a single 3BR unit.  Go figure. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## PTCBob (Mar 22, 2009)

*Points and floating weeks*

As a floating weeks owner, I have access to (on first come basis) to all of the original weeks identified as floating weeks on the Condo documents at my home resort.  As some of those weeks are converted to points weeks they are removed from the pool of units that I have access to.  In my mind that has reduced the value of my floating week.  As far as I know, the owners have never voted on allowing "points".  My understanding is that a floating week is removed from the overall floating week inventory for a period of 3 years when it has been converted to a points week.  Has this ever been tested in court or by state officials, if converting floating weeks to points reduces the value of the floating week as originally described in the Condo documents.

Other thoughts, comments, views appreciated.

Bob


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 22, 2009)

My first reaction ....

It is okay for owner X to take a prime week in July for her own use, owner Y to take a prime week in August in order to rent it, owner Z to take another week and use it as a promotional tool in his business, but if owner P wants to turn in his week for points that needs to be banned because it lowers the availability of weeks available to you.  Why is it only owner P who does not get to use his or her week as he or she sees fit?

If (as sometimes the fear mongers suggest - there has been a lot of that with the Points program) only the very best weeks go to Points, I could see why you would be upset.  However, looking at what is available at resorts with floating weeks, I don't see any evidence of this happening.  If it is happening at your particular resort, you need to take it up with whomever manages your resort.  Other resorts do not turn in only primest of weeks to RCI.  If your resort is, you have a legimate issue with them.


----------



## R&K (Mar 22, 2009)

I dont see how it could affect your floating weeks. Unless it it would have to do with the season.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 22, 2009)

*No impact*



PTCBob said:


> As a floating weeks owner, I have access to (on first come basis) to all of the original weeks identified as floating weeks on the Condo documents at my home resort.  As some of those weeks are converted to points weeks they are removed from the pool of units that I have access to.  In my mind that has reduced the value of my floating week.  As far as I know, the owners have never voted on allowing "points".  My understanding is that a floating week is removed from the overall floating week inventory for a period of 3 years when it has been converted to a points week.  Has this ever been tested in court or by state officials, if converting floating weeks to points reduces the value of the floating week as originally described in the Condo documents.



The week(s) are gone from your pool of available inventory if an individual owner reserves it OR that same owner, who has paid to join RCI Points, assigns it to RCI Points for the year. It is one week gone either way and in no way reduces (or increases) the value of your float week.  About the only thing that could impact you is the timing - the RCI Points owner may make the reservation at the first possible opportunity - but even that could have happened if that owner is on top of things. There is really no impact on your ownership if the resort goes RCI Points or not as all it amounts to is another option for exchange available to owners.


----------



## PTCBob (Mar 23, 2009)

*Lets carry this to the extreme*

If a floating week is changed to a points program, that points owner has now effectively taken advance claim to one of the floating weeks in advance (up to 3 years) of what I can request.  When I want to reserve my float week I can only do that one year in advance.

Going to the extreme, if all but one float week owner at a resort converts to points, what week as the remaining only float week owner, can I request?
I don't know the answer and would like to know.  I also don't know how and when weeks are taken out of the float week inventory and put into the points available weeks.  I have asked that question of a points seller at my resort and have not gotten an answer that is understandable.

If anyone can shed light on these questions, I would appreciate it.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Float use is always first come - first served. Last in gets whats left over*



PTCBob said:


> If a floating week is changed to a points program, that points owner has now effectively taken advance claim to one of the floating weeks in advance (up to 3 years) of what I can request.  When I want to reserve my float week I can only do that one year in advance.
> 
> Going to the extreme, if all but one float week owner at a resort converts to points, what week as the remaining only float week owner, can I request?
> I don't know the answer and would like to know.  I also don't know how and when weeks are taken out of the float week inventory and put into the points available weeks.  I have asked that question of a points seller at my resort and have not gotten an answer that is understandable.
> ...



The Points member cannot reserve the week 3 years out unless the resort documents regarding float weeks allows it for ALL float time owners. Again the Points system may be better set up to act on the first day of availability but an individual float week owner who paid attention can do exactly the same thing. Either way once the float week is assigned for the year it is no longer available to other float week owners. 

In your extreme example if every other float week owner was in Points and YOU got in on day one to request your week in theory you'd have all float weeks to choose from and once you made your choice the remainder would go to the Points members as assigned use time. If THEY got in first then whatever one week they didn't select would be the one and only week you could reserve. But again the same exact scenario would play out if you were the very last float week owner to make your annual use request - the fact that other owners are or aren't Points system members doesn't change their rights to reserve a float time week just as you can.  The Points members do not get any special rights over any other float time owner.  

Make sense?


----------



## JMAESD84 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Transparency of trade value*

One of the things that becoming an RCI points resort does is offer transparency into RCI points trade value.  This can have an effect on the market value of the underlying weeks and could go either way (positive effect or negative effect).

RCI points tend to trade like any commodity and the price people are willing to pay for them is directly related to the ongoing costs (maintenance fees etc.) per annual RCI point.  This is an easy value to determine.

Sometimes resort weeks are not great when measured by RCI point producing value will have greater value as traders in the weeks system or as rentals.  This value is harder to determine and is especially difficult for non owners to determine.  Some owners who really know a resort and it's value as a rental or week trader welcome an RCI points conversion that devalues the price of these weeks...which the savy owners then snap up at bargain prices.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 23, 2009)

If management is considering doing this unilaterally without getting the members approval, it is time for the resort to get new management.  Joining points should be an HOA decision, not a management decision or even an HOA board decision.  Members should call the HOA board and demand a say in any such decision. And they should ask to look for new management.




John37130 said:


> I own at an RCI weeks resort, and the management is considering a conversion to RCI Points.   I'm familiar with the RCI Points system, and I'm actually a member.  I'm just trying to think through all of the consequences this would have to the owners, especially if they don't convert.  For example, are they still allowed to use the PFD system with an unconverted week?  (I believe the answer is "no," but can someone confirm that?)  Does it affect the desirability of the week and thus the resale value of the unconverted week?   Does it have other consequences that you can think of (e.g. change in trading power, timing of when reservations can be made, etc.)?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> John


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 23, 2009)

Overaveraging that any points system is prone to will overvalue some marginal weeks and undervalue many better weeks.  The transparency that is needed is how RCI assigns some of the wacky numbers in their very own litle numbers racket called RCI Points, not the phony transparency of a published table.





JMAESD84 said:


> One of the things that becoming an RCI points resort does is offer transparency into RCI points trade value.  This can have an effect on the market value of the underlying weeks and could go either way (positive effect or negative effect).
> 
> RCI points tend to trade like any commodity and the price people are willing to pay for them is directly related to the ongoing costs (maintenance fees etc.) per annual RCI point.  This is an easy value to determine.
> 
> Sometimes resort weeks are not great when measured by RCI point producing value will have greater value as traders in the weeks system or as rentals.  This value is harder to determine and is especially difficult for non owners to determine.  Some owners who really know a resort and it's value as a rental or week trader welcome an RCI points conversion that devalues the price of these weeks...which the savy owners then snap up at bargain prices.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 23, 2009)

*Points May Be Bogus But At Least We Get To Raid The Weeks Inventory.*




Carolinian said:


> Overaveraging that any points system is prone to will overvalue some marginal weeks and undervalue many better weeks.  The transparency that is needed is how RCI assigns some of the wacky numbers in their very own litle numbers racket called RCI Points, not the phony transparency of a published table.


The RCI Points number tables may be wrongly valued in part, but at least they are genuinely transparent. 

That is, bogus or bona-fide & for good or for ill, they're all out there in the open for everybody to see before making a commitment to buy or to use via exchange. 

By contrast, what's opaque is all that secret, murky "trade power" hocus-pocus performed by covert gnomes in the hidden backrooms of RCI Weeks.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 23, 2009)

*HOA Board should make the call*



Carolinian said:


> If management is considering doing this unilaterally without getting the members approval, it is time for the resort to get new management.  Joining points should be an HOA decision, not a management decision or even an HOA board decision.  Members should call the HOA board and demand a say in any such decision. And they should ask to look for new management.



I agree that resort Management should NOT decide if yet another exchange option (which is all a Clib trust or points system is) is available to owners. But I do feel it falls well within the range of the owner elected BOD to decide if it should be offered or not. No need to get any type of full owner vote as they already have control / vote over the BOD members. That gives them adequate say in the process & why the Board exists.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 26, 2009)

Just a general question about RCI points. If a resort converts to points, what is the basis for allowing one group of owners a right that all do not share?

Most points memberships allow owners to break their usage into smaller stays of less than one week. Non-points owners do not have that right.

And shorter stays result in more housekeeping visits, hence greater costs. Is the HOA reimbursed when a points members has a stay of less than one week?

I know the answer to the first part might be that the week moves into RCI points inventory. And they decide how it will be used. But are they reimbursing the HOA for the increased costs of housekeeping/usage?


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 26, 2009)

HOA's are allowed to charge for an extra cleaning.  It is not unusual for them to do so.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 26, 2009)

The question is:

Does RCI Points directly reimburse the HOA for the extra housekeeping? 

Does anyone serve on the BOD for a RCI points resort and know the answer to this question?

Over on the Festiva thread, the rep from Festiva says that Festiva does reimburse the HOA. Just curious if it is the same with RCI points.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 26, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Does RCI Points directly reimburse the HOA for the extra housekeeping?


No.  People who make partial week reservations pay the fee directly to the resort.


----------

